# My dogs have Ron well trained.



## Ronni (Nov 28, 2019)

My dogs have Ron well trained.

(Overheard)  What's the matter?  <whimper> Why're you looking at me like that?  <whine> What's wrong?  <whimper/whine>  OK. 

Ron:  Honey, the dogs are hungry.
Me:  I'll feed 'em in a minute.

(Overheard)  She'll feed you soon.  <whimper>  You don't wanna wait do you?  <whimper/whine>  Ok, OK.

Ron:  A scoop in each bowl baby?  

Me:


----------

